# Salt Lake City Area Questions



## zutroy (Jul 20, 2007)

So I'm looking at moving to SLC from Cali. So I wanted to get some input from the riding folks. Live down in the city in the Cottonwood Heights/Sandy area? Or live up in Park City?

My ski friends are all screaming live by BCC/LCC for the skiing, but I'm more concerned with the riding both road and MTB.

Thanks,


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

There's plenty of good sking and road and moutain biking in both places. I don't think that is a concern. The real concerns, however are...

1) Park City is going to be more expensive. It's a tourist town and is priced as such

2) It is colder is Park City because it is higher (elevation). This can be both good and bad. Winter last a lot longer. 

3) One cool thing about Park City is that is it usually above the inversions that are common in Utah down in the Salt Lake Valley. You'll be in a ton of fog (winter smog), drive up to Park City and it will be totally clear. This, during the winter, is a common occurance. 

4) However, living in Park City, to come down to Salt Lake, you'll have to deal with Emigration Canyon. During the winter, this can be a pretty crappy drive, often dangerous in the winter. Yes, it's a major highway, but often a major pain too. 

That's just four things off the top of my head. Utah, about everywhere, is a great place for biking. That won't be a problem.


----------



## Christian. (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with what Christoph had to say, sound advise. He mentioned this, but I wanted to make it clear...when you live at lower elevations, the longer you will be able to ride outside.

To avoid the PITA of the commute, live where you are going to work...the valley or the mountains. Commuting in the winter sucks, and get an AWD car with decent tires if you want less issues. Either will be cool, but you will ride on the road more if you are in the valley...sucking down the occasional inversion air. Check this local air quality site out to know about the air quality so you don't ride outside when it sucks.

http://www.cyclingutah.com/
http://utahcycling.com/default.aspx
If you want to purchase used bike gear locally = http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=13

Christian.


----------



## johnbryer (Aug 31, 2010)

We live on South Mountain in Draper. It gets us out of most of the inversions, and there's lots of great road and mountain rides in the area. Close enough to LCC & BCC for skiing and riding too.


----------



## bigskychuck (Jul 14, 2008)

I live at the base of Big Cottonwood, which is a nice location for biking Little and Big Cottonwood and Millcreek Canyons, and the East bench of the valley. It's also a good location for getting to the ski resorts, and the weather is nice. I came very very close to buying a house in Park City, but since I work in the Salt Lake Valley it was the drive up and down Parley's Canyon that deterred me from that. I don't like to drive quite that much. 

At the same time, as others have mentioned, sometimes I wish I was living in the smaller, less congested Park City area, which indeed has better air quality........


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll fifth (sixth?) the points that others have made. I'd pick based on your work location (if applicable). Both areas have great access to skiing and riding.

One thing I've found, and this is purely my own opinion, is that the Salt Lake City neighborhoods have more of a community feel. Park City is a tourist town, and there are a fair number of vacation/second homes. I have younger kids, so the neighborhood feel is appealing to us.


----------



## Chexcaliber (Apr 24, 2009)

You might also consider Capitol Hill. That neighborhood has access out of the front door to the Bonneville Shoreline Trail for mountain biking, City Creek and Emigration Canyons for road biking. The 600 North Freeway ramp gets you on the freeway to the Cottonwoods or Park City fast, and you can access all the amenities of downtown (concerts, farmers' market, bars, restaurants) by bike. If you work outside of downtown, your commute will be against traffic.


----------



## DigitalIbis (Mar 23, 2010)

I feel spoiled living in the Mill Creek area. I'm 1 mile from the mouth of Mill Creek Canyon. Quiet neighborhood, fantastic location for riding (road, mtn, 'cross) right out the front door. Even better location with quick highway access. I can get to Park City in 15 minutes, to the Snowbird parking lot in 20 minutes, and the airport in 12 minutes.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

Just north of the city is the North Salt Lake, Bountiful, Centerville, and Farmington areas. Granted the farther north you travel the more you have to deal with rush hour traffice, which BTW pales compared to California's. 

The Farmington area is almost dead center to Ogden and Salt Lake, with plenty of riding opportunities in between and road routes to either. 

North Salt Lake is a 10 minute drive from downtown, 30 minutes by bike if you don't want to get too sweaty. 

There is plenty of mountian and road racing in UT as well if that is your flavor.


----------

